# Red bull and Muay Thai? Whats the connection?



## Bluegem

I just got back and noticed alot of the Thai boxing shorts that were for sale over in Thailand had the red bull symbol on the front. 

I was just curious as to what connection Red Bull has with thai boxing or is it another symbol that i am mistaking as Red Bulls logo?


----------



## Bluegem

hrrrmm... i feel a bit sill but i have since found out that it was traditionally a drink the Thai's would drink so they didnt become groggy during a fight. An Austrian business man made the original company an offer and now its a worldwide drink.


----------



## RoninPimp

I've heard (hearsay I know) that the Red Bull formulation in Thailand has ephedrine (so its illegal in the US) in it to give a bigger kick.


----------



## theletch1

RoninPimp said:
			
		

> I've heard (hearsay I know) that the Red Bull formulation in Thailand has ephedrine (so its illegal in the US) in it to give a bigger kick.


I used to use a good deal of ephedrine when I was a long haul trucker.  Worst side effect I ever got from it was heart palpitations after being awake for about 36 hours straight and using double the dosage.  Any thing, if abused, can be deadly I guess.


----------



## Jimi

Red Bull also sponsors a lot of Thai gyms, equip. etc... That's the connection


----------

